# Star Trek: Bringt Quentin Tarantino William Shatner zurück?



## Darkmoon76 (29. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Bringt Quentin Tarantino William Shatner zurück?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Bringt Quentin Tarantino William Shatner zurück?*


----------



## Rochus (30. Dezember 2017)

William Shatner wurde ja angeblich schon in den drei vorhergegangenen Reboot-Filme eine Rolle (Cameo) angeboten, welche er jedoch ablehnte.


----------



## Holyangel (30. Dezember 2017)

Rochus schrieb:


> William Shatner wurde ja angeblich schon in den drei vorhergegangenen Reboot-Filme eine Rolle (Cameo) angeboten, welche er jedoch ablehnte.


Ich hab es irgendwie andersrum in Erinnerung, dass er wollte, aber nicht durfte. Aber ob und was nun richtig ist, will ich jetzt nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen


----------



## Frullo (30. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn Shatner mitspielt, weiss ich auch schon wie der Film heissen wird: The Star Trekxpendables


----------



## Orzhov (30. Dezember 2017)

Frullo schrieb:


> Also wenn Shatner mitspielt, weiss ich auch schon wie der Film heissen wird: The Star Trekxpendables



Das könnte dann ein Film werden der endlich mal wieder interessant wird.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag Shatner, aber in einer Hauptrolle als Captain will ich ihn eigentlich nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## G-Kar (30. Dezember 2017)

Also noch ne alternative Zeitlinie. Und das Thema hatten wir schon mal, mit der Enterprice C und D, nur halt ohne Shatner. Alternative Zeitlinie mit Föderation und Klingonen im Krieg, das war ne TNG Episode, Season 3 Episode 15, Yesterday's Enterprise: Federation-Klingon War (alternate timeline) | Memory Alpha | FANDOM powered by Wikia

Anschauen würde ich es mit trotzdem!


----------



## SGDrDeath (30. Dezember 2017)

G-Kar schrieb:


> Also noch ne alternative Zeitlinie. Und das Thema hatten wir schon mal, mit der Enterprice C und D, nur halt ohne Shatner. Alternative Zeitlinie mit Föderation und Klingonen im Krieg, das war ne TNG Episode, Season 3 Episode 15, Yesterday's Enterprise: Federation-Klingon War (alternate timeline) | Memory Alpha | FANDOM powered by Wikia
> 
> Anschauen würde ich es mit trotzdem!


Noch nicht ausgeschlafen oder warum wiederholst du das, was schon im Artikel steht?


----------



## christyan (30. Dezember 2017)

Solange dieser Tarantino-Streifen nicht, gefühlt 3 Stunden lang, nur auf der Brücke irgendeiner Enterprise spielt, werde ich ihn mir mit Freuden ansehen


----------



## steel2000 (30. Dezember 2017)

Vom Film "Treffen der Generationen", wo Kirk auf Picard traf, war ich damals enttäuscht: Da hieß es im Vorfeld, beide Besatzungen spielen mit, worüber mich mich irrsinnig freute, aber zusammen agierten nur eben beide Kapitäne und das auch nur am Ende. Wenn Tarantino beide Schauspieler (und vielleicht weitere) wieder zusammen bringt, würde ich unter Umständen wieder dafür ins Kino gehen (im Gegensatz zu den letzten Filmen). Aber was die Filme von Tarantino  selbst angehen, tue ich mich damit ein wenig schwer. Manch einen Streifen habe ich entnervt ausgeschalten, weil mir die Charakterdarstellungen /-, Handlungen schlichtweg missfielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

Vielleicht *kill*t Tarantino darin Old *Bill* ja endgültig.


----------



## Mjthenut (30. Dezember 2017)

Also ich kann den Post das Star Trek Generations schlecht war nicht akzeptieren. Ich fand Generations war echt der Hammer - es gibt einige Stellen im Movie, die sind (Neudeutsch) „Epic". Sowohl die Szene auf der Ur-Enterprise aus dem 16. Jahrhundert (Worf springt 4 Meter hoch, Data „taucht in die Stimmung ein".....) bzw. alles was so Data macht (Homor allgemein; kleine süße Lebensformen usw..) ist sehr gut. Also Generations war voll Okay. Auch der Spass auf der Brücke der Enterprise B (wann werden Photentoperdos eingebaut; Dienstag, Traktorstrahl ?; Dienstag) usw. war schön und eine sehr würdige Übergabe an Picard. Auch das Ende und die Überleitung zum Thema Borg war echt nice. 


Offenbar ist derjenige der über Generations ablästert mit Sicherheit kein Trekkie. Und damit nicht Repräsentativ. Denn Trekkie zu sein (ich glaube Trekkie steht im Duden) ist wie eine Religion - da gibt´s streng genommen nur positives oder maximal konstruktive Kritik. 

Wenn etwas über Star Trek zu meckern wäre, dann zum letzten Film. Der arme Captain Kirk muss durch das Weltraum fliegen und neue Zivilisationen treffen und das alles noch mit seinen Freunden. Wirklich schlimm - da würde ich auch einen Depri bekommen und mich am Logbuch auslassen!

Im übrigen war die Anfangssequenz von Generations auch der Hammer - vorallem ganz genüßlich.

MJ


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht *kill*t Tarantino darin Old *Bill* ja endgültig.


Mir war der Witz mit _Kill Bill 3 _ja zu *bill*ig, aber komm, kriegst 'n Like dafür.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2017)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Offenbar ist derjenige der über Generations ablästert mit Sicherheit kein Trekkie.


"Nur ein Sith kennt nichts als Extreme" 

Ich bin zB _TOS/Voyager _Trekkie und kann der _Next Generation _wenig abgewinnen. Der einzige TNG Film, den ich gut finde, ist _First Contact._


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Dezember 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Nur ein Sith kennt nichts als Extreme"
> 
> Ich bin zB _TOS/Voyager _Trekkie und kann der _Next Generation _wenig abgewinnen. Der einzige TNG Film, den ich gut finde, ist _First Contact._


Worrel, jetzt erst wird mir bewusst dass wir beide doch im Geiste Trekkie-Brüder sind. [emoji50] [emoji5] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Arimeus (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich hau hier jetzt mal komplett aus dem Ruder befürchte ich.

Ich möchte Shatner nicht mehr als Captain sehen...jedenfalls nicht mehr einen ganzen Film lang.
Picard genauso wenig.

Warum führt man eine neue Zeitlinie ein um danach evtl. wieder die alte herzustellen.
Ich habe alle Star Trek folgen gesehen...jedes Schiffs und Raumstation.
Ich mag die neuen Filme genauso wie ich die alten gemocht habe----wurde mal Zeit für was neues.

Was mich an Star Trek immer unheimlich gestört hat war dieses "Captain sie erfassen uns als Ziel"-"Öffnen sie einen Kanal"-"Captain sie feuern"-"Schiessen sie zwei Photonen-Torpedos als Warnschuss"-"Captain-Schilde auf 60%"-"Na gut...feuer".

Also ich mag sie alle, wie gesagt....aber Kirk orginal und Picard hatten ihre Zeit.
Dann lieber die neue Zeitlinie, kein ich mache jetzt ne Serie die noch vor Enterprise spielt, oder hmm..erzählen wir doch noch eine Geschichte über Kirk bevor er den Nexus aufhält und dabei draufgeht.
Neuer Film...Geschichte weitererzählen....aber nicht von zwei Captains die mit dem Rolator zur Rettungskapsel hetzen.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Phobinator (31. Dezember 2017)

...und der neue Film heisst dann wohl "Palliativstation Enterprise"


----------



## Riesenhummel (31. Dezember 2017)

Tarantino dreht doch auf Filme mit älteren Schauspielern. Samuel L. Jackson, Kurt Russell, John Travolta. Das sind ja nicht mehr die Jüngsten. Daher würde es nur passen Shatner und Stewart zurückzubringen.


----------



## Spiritogre (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich mochte Shatner immer, spätestens mit Boston Legal hat er dann bewiesen, was für eine coole Sau er sein kann. Er ist einer von zwei Schauspielern, denen ich auf Twitter folge, und meine Güte ist Shatner dort aktiv. Er streitet sich mit dieser Femnazi Brianna Wu (genial, diese Geldgeier-Tussi braucht soviele Dämpfer wie möglich) und unterhält sich mit Fans über (aktuelle) Anime Serien und welches seine Lieblingsfiguren dort sind. Und das mit 86 ...


----------



## Arimeus (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe nichts gegen Shatner..Boston Legal haben wir grade mal gekauft^^.

Aber nicht mehr als Kirk.....bitte


----------

